# ADA style stands



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Apologies if this is not the correct place to post this, please move otherwise.

So i'm going to be building an ADA style stand for a friends 20g long this weekend and I wanted to put out a feeler post to see if there would be interest from others in this group down the road to justify buying the few tools (biscuit joiner and router) i'd need to get this done. (provided that the project is successful and looks nice of course)

As most of us know, the ADA cabinets are insanely overpriced and don't accommodate most standard tank sizes. Furthermore, the commonly available stands we find at most fish stores look dated and aren't very well constructed.









Here is a rough rendering of what his will look like.

Tentatively constructed out of 5/8" ply wood and covered with formica. I should be able to manage this size stand with 1 sheet of 5/8.

So my question to you guys is, if i can make a decent looking cabinet - would you want one and what's the most you would be willing to pay? For the sake of reference, a similar (smaller) sized ADA cabinet sells for about $1100 +

I will post progress pictures as I go.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is the first work in progress. So far so good. Just need to glue it up, cover in Formica and attach the doors.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Arturo

that looks nice and sturdy so far. Btw, question: Is Formica difficult to apply? Is the plywood surface perfectly flat?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> Hey Arturo
> 
> that looks nice and sturdy so far. Btw, question: Is Formica difficult to apply? Is the plywood surface perfectly flat?


I'll let you know when I get around to applying the Formica haha from all the research I have done, it seems pretty straight forward. I just need a decent router

The plywood is perfect, I spent a few extra bucks and went for a pre finished plywood. One side good. Even the side that's not 'good' is still pretty acceptable


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you use exterior plywood, which is made with waterproof glue? While a router would simplify the process, it isn't absolutely necessary to the operation. The edges can be finished with a file. as well if you can find some of the 2' x 4' pieces of Arborite/Formica, with suitable finish, the are very inexpensive, compared to a 4' x 8' sheet. Last time I looked they were under $5.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

BillD said:


> Did you use exterior plywood, which is made with waterproof glue? While a router would simplify the process, it isn't absolutely necessary to the operation. The edges can be finished with a file. as well if you can find some of the 2' x 4' pieces of Arborite/Formica, with suitable finish, the are very inexpensive, compared to a 4' x 8' sheet. Last time I looked they were under $5.


This was done with sanded fir. It's not too late to seal it yet though.

You're right, a router isn't necessary but it definitely makes life easier. There have been a few instances where I wish I had one already, so I can justify the purchase. At least a cheap one.


----------

